# Maxima leaking coolant...



## HuPeRcHiLd (Oct 13, 2007)

Is there a common hose that leaks coolant on a Maxima. It seems to be coming from the front left side (if looking at the engine from the front of the car). It still drives fine, but this coolant problem is worrisome. It leaked enough for a small puddle.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Sounds like its coming from the water pump area.


----------



## HuPeRcHiLd (Oct 13, 2007)

Is that a sign that the pump is dying? Where is the water pump exactly and is it relatively easy or hard to get at? Is that an expensive part?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

The waterpump is belt driven, just look for the pulley that isn't power steering or aircon and that is the waterpump, it may only need the bolts tightened up if you are lucky. You should be able to see a stain where the coolant is leaking from. Its best to look for a leak with the engine running and at normal operating temperature. Best of luck.


----------



## HuPeRcHiLd (Oct 13, 2007)

Pulsar86, I did what you said, letting in warm up to operating temp and sure enough I found the leak! It is the big hose that comes out of the left-top of the radiator, where it connects to the engine. Thanks so much for your help! You da man!

I've never replaced a hose like that before though. Is it difficult? Is there a best way/time to do it? Is a hose like that a specific Maxima part or can I get that hose anywhere?

Thank again.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

You should be able to get the hose at an Autozone or other parts supply place. Theyre not hard to change at all. Do it when the car is cooled off.

Lift the car or drive it onto some ramps. Then drain the coolant from the radiator (if theres any left in it) into a bucket. Theres going to be a hose clamp that you unscrew at each end of the hose. Just loosen it up and pull the hose off. If its the original hose it may be kinda stuck on, so in that case its ok to use a razor blade or utility knife to cut it off. 

The new hose will slide on pretty easy. Clamp it down, refill the radiator with 50/50 mix coolant/water, and youre done.


----------



## HuPeRcHiLd (Oct 13, 2007)

Is it best to get OEM or should I get one of those flex hoses? Also, when draining the coolant into a bucket, is their a drain hole at the bottom of the rad? I've never done this before.


----------



## HuPeRcHiLd (Oct 13, 2007)

Okay, I've got the hose. One last question: Is it really necessary to drain the whole radiator when replacing the hose? The hose is right at the top of the rad - shouldn't only a little bit come out?


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

You dont have to drain the whole system, but it makes it easier (and cleaner) to go ahead and let it drain till it stops. That way youre not fumbling around trying to get the plug back in the radiator while its still draining.


----------

